# Stomping their feet



## Bassett (Sep 23, 2007)

It actually looks so cute when they do it but WHY are they doing it? Sometimes they do it when I start loving on them and other times when I stop. So I can't tell if they are happy or angry. They are so sweet except they don't want to be wormed. I had to have Duane help me. Remi actually went and rubbed his teeth on the ground. :no: My horses love the taste of wormer. And it is the 5 day wormer so ONLY have 4 more days to go. Yippee. But they have settled in very nicely in the week I've had them.


----------



## Jill (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi, Bonnie --

When my horses stomp their feet, it's usually out of impatience. I have one mare who also does it to keep the others away from her food. It could be that when yours have stomped when you are loving on them, it's to keep other horses away from their person :bgrin

Jill


----------



## Emily's mom (Sep 23, 2007)

: hum stomping let me see, yes Max stomps when everyone is standing by the gate getting lovings, I thought it was flys, but he seems to do it when no one else is bothered by flys.....


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Sep 23, 2007)

I've noticed Gracie stomps her feet just before she pees in their shelter at night. stomp, stomp, stomp, then she "squats" and pees. (Which is actually even cute - yes, I know I'm losing my mind



: ). I'm thinking that maybe she is clearing away the straw so she doesn't slip.

I have also noticed Ruby and Gracie stomping their feet before they roll in the dust (I love that!).

When I first observed the stomping, I thought it was a sign of aggression. So I wondered too. These little donks sure do keep ya guessing sometimes



: My hubby says for me to pleeease quit psychoanalyzing the donkeys :no: Can't help myself :bgrin


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Sep 24, 2007)

FlatCreekFarm said:


> My hubby says for me to pleeease quit psychoanalyzing the donkeys :no:




:new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_rofl: i can just SEE him :nono:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 25, 2007)

My girls "Hoof" stomp



: when they feel threatened and also for impatience.

I will see them huddled looking at a coyote or deer and they stand there and occasionally one of them will stomp their feet.

Also when I go to feed and after all the braying has ceased and I get preocupied with something else I hear them Snort and see them stomp their feet. They are Soooooo spoiled !!!!



:

they have me trained



:


----------



## Jill (Sep 25, 2007)

(When I posted before, I didn't know the post was about Donkeys! Sorry. I just click "view new posts" and don't pay enough attention to what board they are on. I don't know ANYTHING about donkeys, other than that they are really cute!)


----------

